# OFA Hip and Elbow X-rays



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are Hawkeye's Hip and Elbow X-rays for OFA submission. These were taken to make sure he is sound in structure. 

Right Elbow









Left Elbow









Hips









If anyone would like me to describe what to look for just ask.

The vet said "look at those muscles!" my boy is ripped lol.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha at least he didn't say LOOK at the SIZE of those testicles, like he did for poor Jak.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Maliraptor said:


> Haha at least he didn't say LOOK at the SIZE of those testicles, like he did for poor Jak.


Haha! that would be hilarious to hear from a vet.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

The hips look good, is that what is considered "excellent" for an Aussie? I only have experience with GSDs and Mals.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Would love a description about them.. they look good to me, but I have nothing to compare to, lol.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Maliraptor said:


> The hips look good, is that what is considered "excellent" for an Aussie? I only have experience with GSDs and Mals.


I didn't know it could be different for different breeds ?
I asked a few more experianced people in the aussie word and the general consensus is 'They are definatly "good" and have a posibility of getting an "excellent""


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Both ends look very good to me. You know you can call them and they will give you the results over the phone. With digital submission you might have them in as little as 10 days.

Good luck!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Not trying to be a killjoy, just gotta vent a bit.

First my mom gets all worked up when I say "he will probably get a "Good" but might get an "Excellent"" Aparently she's under the impression that a "Good" is an inferrior score.

Then I get flack from one of my aussie friends for not going to the more expensive vet that was a 4 hour drive away because "He would have done a better job"

Grrrrrr


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well they should certainly be able to see what they need to see on those X-Rays so going to another vet 4 hours further away seems silly to me. They look good to me, I would expect good results. "Good" or "Excellent" would make me happy for my dogs.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

To be honest, it is not the best x-ray. The legs need to be straight up and down, and the Left leg here is a bit wonky. Also, see the shadows of the pelvic bone behind the leg bone? Those should be equal and mirror each other.

What this can do, being slightly crooked and legs not pulled tight and down, is make one side appear to have less coverage than it actually does. Hence why your Left socket does not look as deeply seated as the other one.

All said, though, these should go Good, IMO. If you'd like, I can post Jak's films, he went Good this Feb, for comparison. 

OFA will refuse a badly positioned film- and while these could be better, they are not bad at all.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Having flashbacks of posting my own dogs' skeletons a while ago. Did they give you a time estimate regarding results? I think I got mine about two weeks later but am not sure.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Woohoo! Congrats! It's nice to know that Hawk is a healthy boy.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Maliraptor said:


> To be honest, it is not the best x-ray. The legs need to be straight up and down, and the Left leg here is a bit wonky. Also, see the shadows of the pelvic bone behind the leg bone? Those should be equal and mirror each other.
> 
> What this can do, being slightly crooked and legs not pulled tight and down, is make one side appear to have less coverage than it actually does. Hence why your Left socket does not look as deeply seated as the other one.
> 
> ...


oh yes I know it's not the best X-ray, I noticed it's flaws right away, and that the pelvis is tilted ever so slightly to the right. I just can't understand why I would want to get on a waiting list, travel 4 hours further, and pay $100 more just for the X-rays(not including gas), JUST because he MIGHT have a better chance at going Excellent, KWIM?

And Ya I'd love to see Jak's


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Having flashbacks of posting my own dogs' skeletons a while ago. Did they give you a time estimate regarding results? I think I got mine about two weeks later but am not sure.


I haven't sent them into the OFA yet.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean, it's why I elected to do Jak's myself, instead of driving farther and paying more. Would it have made the difference and made him excellent? I really doubt it, but who knows.

Jak is also a bit crooked- same effect to lesser degree- but I'm pretty happy with these, since I was the one doing his hind end.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Look at the size of those testicles!!!

*ROFL* So sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I can only imagin how difficult a 100% perfect X-ray must be. If it was easy there wouldn't be waiting lists and people willing to drive across state to see one who has perfected the technique.


----------

